# Latest on NY Sales Tax Scam



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/23/...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Building Confidence : one disaster at a time.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I had many minimum trips last year with different payouts due to the sales tax being overestimated in some cases. Is Uber going to reinburse me on that as well?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> I had many minimum trips last year with different payouts due to the sales tax being overestimated in some cases. Is Uber going to reinburse me on that as well?


Sales tax is the indicator of how much the actual trip was. That's why they got caught in NYC because the drivers had documentation of what the customer was really charged. A lot of them were probobly charged more than minimum trip amount if your seeing a variation in sales tax amounts.

As to being reimbursed... who knows... could be hundreds could be thousands depending on how many trips you made since flat rates were put into effect.

You will get what you get, and i would be really happy about it.

Also I would keep at ubering in NYC, even thou your expenses are a lot more than some markets, you are getting tripple the per mile per minute as the bottom market in the U.S. and your in NYC.. that helps to.


----------

